# faire évoluer un ibook g4



## stephane6646 (29 Juillet 2006)

Hello! j'aimerais faire évoluer mon ibook g4 (60DD, 768 ram, 1,33mhz) pour le préparer à l'arrivée prochaine de léopard et puis aussi parce que je ne souhaite pas aller vers un macbook...
Que me conseillez-vous? Augmenter la ram?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un MacBook ?


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas un MacBook ?


 Parce qu'il a justement dit le contraire 

Sinon, ajouter de la m&#233;moire &#224; un iBook ne fait pas de mal, m&#234;me si &#224; partir de 768 Mo, la diff&#233;rence est moins flagrante.

De toute fa&#231;on, sur un iBook, il n'y a qu'une barrette de 1 Go et un HD &#224; 7200 tours comme upgrades ultimes. Attention toutefois au HD, le d&#233;montage demande quelques pr&#233;cautions et un HD plus rapide est parfois synonyme de d&#233;sagr&#233;ments sonores.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il a justement dit le contraire
> 
> Sinon, ajouter de la mémoire à un iBook ne fait pas de mal, même si à partir de 768 Mo, la différence est moins flagrante.



J'ai bien lu mais appart l'augmentation de ram .. Il ne gagnera que dal ...


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien lu mais appart l'augmentation de ram .. Il ne gagnera que dal ...


 Les portables sont effectivement les parents pauvres en matière d'upgrade. Toutefois, plus la mémoire est importante moins on a de chance de voir la roue multicolore.

En passant, je comprends la démarche de stephane6646. Si on a un portable qui fonctionne de manière satisfaisante, difficile de se laisser tenter par le chant des sirènes d'un MacBook révision A ; même si cette machine est très séduisante.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Il mise sur l'avenir royalement avec un MacBook ...


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il mise sur l'avenir royalement avec un MacBook ...


 Ou sur le SAV  Plus s&#233;rieusement, il n'y pas d'avenir pour un portable en vente aujourd'hui. Il faut acheter la machine dont on a besoin au moment o&#249; on en a besoin. Si son iBook lui permet de faire tourner les applications qu'il emploie couramment, autant qu'il passe son tour. Il aura ainsi l'occasion de faire une bonne affaire l'ann&#233;e prochaine sur une nouvelle r&#233;vision avec un nouvel OS. Surtout qu'avec Intel, j'ai bien l'impression que les MacBook, pro ou non, vont conna&#238;tre un taux de renouvellement assez important.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; c le coeur qui parle


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;sol&#233; c le coeur qui parle


 Je te rassure, pour en avoir encore vu deux aujourd'hui, j'ai toujours de la peine &#224; retenir mon achat . Mais je me dis que cela vaut la peine d'attendre que les d&#233;fauts de jeunesse soient &#233;radiqu&#233;s, avec pourquoi pas iLife 07 et OS 10.5 en prime.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Parce que moi j'ai pas d'ibook ou de portable


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

J'ai la m&#234;me config que stephane6646 et je me pose les m&#234;mes questions que lui... mon iBook fonctionne tr&#232;s bien. Que lui faut-il pour "supporter" convenablement Leopard ?

Je me laisserais bien tenter par un MBP mais j'attends l'arriv&#233;e de Leopard et la Rev. B voire C


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Appart la Ram et un DD 5400 Raptor , je vois pas trop


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

oui mais est-ce qu'avec 1 go de RAM et/ou un DD plus gros / plus rapide Leopard tournera convenablement ? est-ce suffisant ?


----------



## pim (30 Juillet 2006)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Hello! j'aimerais faire évoluer mon ibook g4 (60DD, 768 ram, 1,33mhz) pour le préparer à l'arrivée prochaine de léopard



Aïe y'a comme un écueil là ! :rose:

Il n'est pas du tout sûr que Léopard tournera correctement sur un iBook G4 même récent. Si le bon en avant est aussi grand entre Tiger et Léopard, qu'il l'a été entre Panther et Tiger, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux tabler sur un upgrade certes, mais pas sur Léopard !

Mais j'espère me tromper. Nous aurons sans doute une réponse à cette question d'ici une dizaine de jours, lors de la première présentation de Léopard. Étant donné le nombre de Mac users encore sous G4, ce processeur ne sera pas abandonné, mais que faire d'une machine qui se traîne lamentablement sous le poids de la charge ?!

Et commercialement, Apple a tout intérêt à sortir Léopard pour G4, mais pas vraiment d'intérêt à optimiser la chose. Ainsi, ceux qui n'ont pas été tenté par le changement matériel, le seront peut être par la carotte logicielle. C'est imparable.

Sinon l'iBook est relativement difficile à démonter. La RAM aucun problème pour la changer et monter à 1,5 Go, en revanche si tu ouvres les entrailles de la bête je conseillerais un disque dur Seagate Momentus 5400.3 de 160 Go, à 220 , certes c'est pas le plus rapide mais il a une grande capacité et il est très silencieux, et tant que tu y es à avoir les mains dans les vis et les fils minuscules, un graveur SuperDrive double couche 8x à 130 . Ainsi doté tu n'auras pas à rougir de ta machine avant quelques temps


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> oui mais est-ce qu'avec 1 go de RAM et/ou un DD plus gros / plus rapide Leopard tournera convenablement ? est-ce suffisant ?




Largement


----------



## pim (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Largement


Oui, Tiger mouline d&#233;j&#224; pas mal, alors j'imagine m&#234;me pas L&#233;opard. Ouvre les yeux, la carte graphique de l'iBook n'est pas compatible Core Image, le processeur embarqu&#233; a un nombre d'ann&#233;es tel qu'il faut les deux mains pour le compter, la fr&#233;quence bus a de quoi faire marrer n'importe quel informaticien, &#224; tel point que trouver de la RAM compatible encore &#224; la vente s'apparente &#224; une visite de la galerie de l'&#233;volution du jardin des plantes...

Certes ces petits PowerBook G4 sont d'excellentes machines, mais leurs jours sont compt&#233;s &#224; la vitesse &#224; laquelle les nouvelles utilisations et les nouveaux logiciels se d&#233;veloppent.

On peut aimer le TER, mais il faut bien avouer que le TGV va plus vite...

Et n'oublions pas que Apple va vouloir frapper tr&#232;s fort avec L&#233;opard, qui sortira juste avant Vista.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2006)

salut, j'ai la meme configue que toi (dd60, 1,33mhz) et seulement 512mo, par contre...

a part ajouter une barette pr avoir 1go/1,5 go de ram... je vois pas ce que tu peux faire...

je trouve cette machine vraiment genial... aprés tout ce que j'ai lu sur le macbook, je suis pas pret de le revendre, alors...
...moi, pour mon utilisation,  soit j'acheterais un dd externe + ecran externe (ca sert tjrs, puis je els conserverais en changeant de machine ^^), ou bien j'investirais dans un imac, et je conserverais l'ibook jusqu'a ce qu'il rende l'âme...


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Tiger mouline déjà pas mal, alors j'imagine même pas Léopard. Ouvre les yeux, la carte graphique de l'iBook n'est pas compatible Core Image, le processeur embarqué a un nombre d'années tel qu'il faut les deux mains pour le compter, la fréquence bus a de quoi faire marrer n'importe quel informaticien, à tel point que trouver de la RAM compatible encore à la vente s'apparente à une visite de la galerie de l'évolution du jardin des plantes...
> 
> Certes ces petits PowerBook G4 sont d'excellentes machines, mais leurs jours sont comptés à la vitesse à laquelle les nouvelles utilisations et les nouveaux logiciels se développent.
> 
> ...




Je vois pas l'interêt pour Apple de brider Leopard pour les G4 et G5 ...


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

Il faudra vraiment voir l'optimisation r&#233;serv&#233;e aux G4 et G5. Avec la 10.4, un G4 466 fait parfaitement l'affaire pour les t&#226;ches courantes bureautiques. Seul l'avenir nous dira si Apple d&#233;cide de tuer les G4 & G5 ou non...


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la même config que stephane6646 et je me pose les mêmes questions que lui... mon iBook fonctionne très bien. Que lui faut-il pour "supporter" convenablement Leopard ?
> 
> Je me laisserais bien tenter par un MBP mais j'attends l'arrivée de Leopard et la Rev. B voire C


Je vois que nous faisons le même calcul  Et puis, il faut dire qu'ils sont attachants ces petits iBook :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Il faudra vraiment voir l'optimisation réservée aux G4 et G5. Avec la 10.4, un G4 466 fait parfaitement l'affaire pour les tâches courantes bureautiques. Seul l'avenir nous dira si Apple décide de tuer les G4 & G5 ou non...




Bien quand tu sais que tous le parc informatiques de certaines sociétés de presse sont encore aux G3 ....


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien quand tu sais que tous le parc informatiques de certaines sociétés de presse sont encore aux G3 ....


 Comme toi, je pense que les processeurs Motorola ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Je ne suis pas trop inquiet pour la 10.5


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Comme toi, je pense que les processeurs Motorola ont encore de beaux jours devant eux. Je ne suis pas trop inquiet pour la 10.5




Bien évidemment la 10.5 sera ULTRA optimisé pour les Mac Intel


----------



## pim (30 Juillet 2006)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> ...moi, pour mon utilisation,  soit j'acheterais un dd externe + ecran externe (ca sert tjrs, puis je els conserverais en changeant de machine ^^)



C'est sûr qu'un disque dur externe, branché en FireWire pour pouvoir booter dessus, devrait relever sensiblement les performances et la place disponible, sans nécessiter un démontage laborieux.



			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> je conserverais l'ibook jusqu'a ce qu'il rende l'âme...



Oulà ça risque de prendre du temps ça 



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien quand tu sais que tous le parc informatiques de certaines sociétés de presse sont encore aux G3 ....



Bonne remarque. Mais comme dans le même temps ils n'ont rien changer à leurs logiciels ni à leurs OS, pourquoi tout d'un coup cela ne tournerait plus ? Nous sommes donc d'accord : oubliez Léopard !

En plus, les professionnels attendent toujours un peu avant de changer les machines, pas question pour eux de tomber  sur une "révision A" à problème, comme on en a vu beaucoup ces derniers temps... :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonne remarque. Mais comme dans le même temps* ils n'ont rien changer à leurs logiciels ni à leurs OS*, pourquoi tout d'un coup cela ne tournerait plus ? Nous sommes donc d'accord : oubliez Léopard !
> 
> En plus, les professionnels attendent toujours un peu avant de changer les machines, pas question pour eux de tomber  sur une "révision A" à problème, comme on en a vu beaucoup ces derniers temps... :mouais:





Pour la plupart , si


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonne remarque. Mais comme dans le m&#234;me temps ils n'ont rien changer &#224; leurs logiciels ni &#224; leurs OS, pourquoi tout d'un coup cela ne tournerait plus ? Nous sommes donc d'accord : oubliez L&#233;opard !
> 
> En plus, les professionnels attendent toujours un peu avant de changer les machines, pas question pour eux de tomber  sur une "r&#233;vision A" &#224; probl&#232;me, comme on en a vu beaucoup ces derniers temps... :mouais:


 Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi la 10.5 poserait tant de probl&#232;mes &#224; un iBook. Effectivement, le point tr&#232;s faible est la carte graphique (sur l'avant-derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, m&#234;me pas la derni&#232;re), mais cela devrait seulement signifier que quelques points de l'interface graphique ne seront pas disponibles. Un iBook, c'est la quintescence Apple du point de vue portabilit&#233;, dissipation, solidit&#233; et autonomie ; c'est certainement la meilleure machine &#224; &#233;crire presque ultra-portable et la seule qu'Apple n'ait jamais fournie. Hormis le SATA et le port infrarouge, il poss&#232;de la m&#234;me connectique qu'un MacBook, rien ne semblant emp&#234;cher le bon fonctionnement de la 10.5. Sinon, cela serait l'ensemble du parc Apple-Motorola qui serait "out".

Mon iBook est pass&#233; de 10.3 &#224; 10.4 sans dommage, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il fera de m&#234;me pour la 10.5. Cela ne m'emp&#234;chera pas de lorgner en 2007 vers le MacBook r&#233;v. B ou C avec qui sait une vraie puce graphique.

Pour rappel, le GMA ne fait pas beaucoup mieux que mon antique Radeon 9200. Et je suppose que Leopard devrait tourner sur MacBook, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi la 10.5 poserait tant de problèmes à un iBook. Effectivement, le point très faible est la carte graphique (sur l'avant-dernière génération, même pas la dernière), mais cela devrait seulement signifier que quelques points de l'interface graphique ne seront pas disponibles. Un iBook, c'est la quintescence Apple du point de vue portabilité, dissipation, solidité et autonomie ; c'est certainement la meilleure machine à écrire presque ultra-portable et la seule qu'Apple n'ait jamais fournie. Hormis le SATA et le port infrarouge, il possède la même connectique qu'un MacBook, rien ne semblant empêcher le bon fonctionnement de la 10.5. Sinon, cela serait l'ensemble du parc Apple-Motorola qui serait "out".
> 
> Mon iBook est passé de 10.3 à 10.4 sans dommage, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il fera de même pour la 10.5. Cela ne m'empêchera pas de lorgner en 2007 vers le MacBook rév. B ou C avec qui sait une vraie puce graphique.
> 
> Pour rappel, le GMA ne fait pas beaucoup mieux que mon antique Radeon 9200. *Et je suppose que Leopard devrait tourner sur MacBook, non ?*




[Mode ironique]Cela n'est pas sûr du tout  ... Que veux tu Leopard est l'egal de Vista niveau configuration  [/mode Ironique ]


----------



## pim (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Pour rappel, le GMA ne fait pas beaucoup mieux que mon antique Radeon 9200. Et je suppose que Leopard devrait tourner sur MacBook, non ?



Bon sang, tu as raison !  

Voilà qui va peut être nous sauver de l'obsolescence ! (j'ai deux machines G4 à la maison, je suis concerné  )

Puisse Steve lui-même t'entendre ! 

(bon je donne un peu dans le mystique là :rateau: )


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> JMon iBook est passé de 10.3 à 10.4 sans dommage, j'ai bien l'impression qu'il fera de même pour la 10.5. Cela ne m'empêchera pas de lorgner en 2007 vers le MacBook rév. B ou C avec qui sait une vraie puce graphique.


Erf, idem même chose.  :love:
Ce qui me tente, c'est le MBP 17", avoir un vrai écran sur lequel on puisse bien bosser sans devoir faire appel à un écran externe. Puis une carte graphique digne de ce nom  et qui sait, d'ici 2007 y'aura une Rev B ou C du MBP aussi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Erf, idem même chose.  :love:
> Ce qui me tente, c'est le MBP 17", avoir un vrai écran sur lequel on puisse bien bosser sans devoir faire appel à un écran externe. Puis une carte graphique digne de ce nom  et qui sait, d'ici 2007 y'aura une Rev B ou C du MBP aussi.




Ah bon , tu trouves que sur le MacBookPro il y a pas une vraie carte graphique ? Tu es une suissesse gameuse ?


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

Non je parlais du MacBook et du iBook. 
Et puis oui, j'aimerais pouvoir faire tourner certains jeux que j'utilise sur PC avec le MacBook Pro, d'o&#249; l'upgrade envisag&#233;_ iBook -> MacBook *Pro*_ (et non pas MacBook tout court)


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bon sang, tu as raison !
> 
> Voilà qui va peut être nous sauver de l'obsolescence ! (j'ai deux machines G4 à la maison, je suis concerné  )


L'obsolescence, c'est lorsque ta machine ne te donne plus la possibilité d'utiliser les applications dont tu as besoin. Pour ma part, je commence à faire plus souvent des montages. Mon iBook est insupportable lorsqu'il s'agit de calculer des effets ou de créer un DVD. De ce point de vue, il est obsolète.


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Non je parlais du MacBook et du iBook.
> Et puis oui, j'aimerais pouvoir faire tourner certains jeux que j'utilise sur PC avec le MacBook Pro, d'où l'upgrade envisagé_ iBook -> MacBook *Pro*_ (et non pas MacBook tout court)


 Aaaah, j'entends certains (dont moi) regretter l'absence d'un petit MacBook pro au catalogue Apple.


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

Ben moi ce qui m'int&#233;resse c'est le MacBook Pro 17" justement pour son grand &#233;cran... et je me suis rendue compte apr&#232;s 2 ans d'iBook que je ne d&#233;place que rarement celui-ci donc une machine avec un meilleur &#233;cran sera mieux adapt&#233;e &#224; mon utilisation et &#224; mes besoins.


----------



## Tox (30 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est le MacBook Pro 17" justement pour son grand écran... et je me suis rendue compte après 2 ans d'iBook que je ne déplace que rarement celui-ci donc une machine avec un meilleur écran sera mieux adaptée à mon utilisation et à mes besoins.


 Tu as de la chance, Apple a pensé à toi  Mon iBook est toujours en ballade, presque tous les jours de l'année, sauf en été...


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

Le mien aussi, mais c'est plut&#244;t le genre de balade bureau - salon - chambre &#224; coucher...


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Juillet 2006)

Et pourquoi pas un grand &#233;cran ?


----------



## stephane6646 (30 Juillet 2006)

Tout d'abord merci à tous pour vos réponses très intéressantes: les membres de macgé sont toujours aussi perspicaces!  Et puis je suis heureux de retrouver macounette qui a été la première membre de macgé à me répondre quand j'ai débuté avec mon ibook 
Je ne pensais pas que ce fil allait suciter tant de réponses vu l'engouement pour les macbook. Finalement je me rends compte que l'évolution de l'ibook g4 est un sujet important.
je vous avouerai que lorsque j'ai découvert l'ibook, j'ai eu un vrai coup de foudre pour cette machine, un vrai élan du coeur. Cette machine répond à mes besoins (traitement de texte, internet, musique, dvd) et j'en suis très satisfait. je l'ai faite évoluer régulièrement et elle tourne aujourd'hui à 10.4.7. Je lui ai donné un dd externe de 160g (7200 t) et un graveur externe. Je n'ai pas ressenti le même élan pour le macbook: pour tout dire je n'ai pas accroché à cette machine. Si je devais changer, il est clair que j'irai vers un imac. Mais pour l'instant je veux profiter de mon ibook qui a à peine 18 mois. Et vous réponses m'ont conforté dans le fait que , sauf le gonfler en ram, j'avais quasiment épuisé les solutions de l'évolution.
il est vrai que j'aimerais le faire évoluer vers Léopard et j'espère que Steve aura l'idée de proposer Léopard pour les g4. D'un autre côté je me dis aussi que je ne pourrai pas tirer tous les avantages de léopard avec mon ibook...alors j'attendrai encore un peu et j'irai vers l'imac léopard...
Je rejoins macounette pour le macbook pro 17" et la qualité de l'écran. Je n'opte pas pour cette solution car je sais bien que je n'exploiterai jamais à fond les qualités de cette formidable machine...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2006)

Salut,

Tr&#232;s interessant ce fil de discussion. Je suis moi m&#234;me l'heureux propri&#233;taire d'un ibook 
G4 derni&#232;re g&#233;r&#233;ration (cf signature) et je nourris les m&#234;mes inqui&#233;tudes quant &#224; l'arriv&#233;e prochaine d'un nouvel OS. Sans parler des logiciels made for intel, en UB, mais pour combien de temps?

En effet hormis le DD et la RAM avec toute la prudence n&#233;cessaire pour le DD, pas d'autre upgrade possible.

Je reste toutefois assez serein consid&#233;rant que l'incompatibilit&#233; des ibook va commencer &#224; se faire sentir vers le haut du panier des logiciels. Je crois malheureusement que le passage &#224; macbook est assez ineluctable d'ici 2 &#224; 3 ans.

Quelqu'un serait-il plus optimiste que moi ?

Que me conseilleriez-vous comme upgrade du DD dans le meilleur rapport qualit&#233;/prix pour passer &#224; la vitesse sup&#233;rieure et pour une capacit&#233; de 80 &#224; 100 Go. Parce qu'on aura beau dire, avec toutes ces mises &#224; jours ki nous pondent et tout le barda l&#233;opard, avec 40 go elle va se sentir &#224; l'etroit la bestiole !


----------



## ymathias (1 Août 2006)

Longtemps j'ai voulu aussi upgrader cette machine (ibook g4 12p) et puis j'ai fini par acheter un des premiers macbook pro. Certes c'est un investissement mais très sérieusement cela n'a rien à voir. Ecran plus grand, d'une bien meilleure qualité et une plus grande rapidité même si je n'ai pas les logiciels adaptés... (pas encore sortis).
Je garde mon 12 pouces pour les voyages, les reportages (je suis photographe) mais sincèrement je suis content (mais ce n'est pas le même budget) de ne pas avoir upgradé mon Ibook car il faut l'avouer ce n'est plus du tout la même génération ! et une ford fiesta (la voiture que j'ai) ne sera jamais une porche, même avec un double carbu et des pneus taille basse...

bonne soirée


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Août 2006)

geff74 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Très interessant ce fil de discussion. Je suis moi même l'heureux propriétaire d'un ibook
> G4 dernière gérération (cf signature) et je nourris les mêmes inquiétudes quant à l'arrivée prochaine d'un nouvel OS. Sans parler des logiciels made for intel, en UB, mais pour combien de temps?
> ...


 
C'est vrai qu'un disque dur de 80 Go te ferait du bien voir beaucoup de bien.....sinon pour la ram c'est bon.
Mais ne t'inquiète pas tu as encore deux ans avant de te sentir vraiment obligé de passé à intel


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2006)

Salut,

Mouais, un macbook, un macbook, c'est surement un très bel engin mais bon ya pas que l'informatique dans la vie et je ne vais pas passer mon temps à courir derrière le progrès tous les ans. Conclusion, je garde mon ibook et advienne que pourra!

Remarquez on sait jamais si quelqu'un était tellement insatisfait de son macbook au point de l'échanger contre un Ibook, n'hésitez surtout pas  .

De toute façon l'achat de mon ibook était pour moi la raison de switcher sans grand risque il y a 7 mois. Aujourd'hui mis à part quelques petites insatisfactions liées à ma pratique personnelle (msn préhistorique, logiciels carto IGN, Bayo incompatible,...) je suis entièrement satisfait de mon passage chez Apple. Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée que mon prochain achat sera une belle machine Macbook ou iMac, d'ici ou an ou deux probablement.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2006)

Non mais un Ibook c tr&#232;s bien


----------



## stephane6646 (15 Août 2006)

je fais remonter le fil après avoir vu le peu que Léopard va apporter... pensez-vous que Time machine pourra tourner sur nos ibook g4?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Si c comme Core Image .. Je ne crois pas


----------



## Tox (15 Août 2006)

L'application en elle-m&#234;me devrait &#234;tre accessible. Seuls les effets li&#233;s &#224; la carte graphique devraient passer &#224; la trappe, non ?

Je dis cela en pensant aux changements de sessions ou &#224; l'effet de vague des widgets, mais peut-&#234;tre que je me trompe...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2006)

Ca devrait &#234;tre &#231;a Tox . Enfin , j'esp&#232;re


----------



## Aerochris (15 Août 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> L'application en elle-même devrait être accessible. Seuls les effets liés à la carte graphique devraient passer à la trappe, non ?
> 
> Je dis cela en pensant aux changements de sessions ou à l'effet de vague des widgets, mais peut-être que je me trompe...



En même temps le MB avec son chipset n'est pas beaucoup mieux que l'ibook, et comme le MB sera toujours le + récent de la gamme à la sortie de Léopard, il devrait quand même le faire tourner aisément donc il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de différence avec l'ibook, enfin j'espere...:hein:  j'aimerais bien l'installer sur mon ptit ibook moi...

Christopher


----------



## Tox (17 Août 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> En même temps le MB avec son chipset n'est pas beaucoup mieux que l'ibook, et comme le MB sera toujours le + récent de la gamme à la sortie de Léopard, il devrait quand même le faire tourner aisément donc il ne devrait pas y avoir trop de différence avec l'ibook, enfin j'espere...:hein:  j'aimerais bien l'installer sur mon ptit ibook moi...
> 
> Christopher


Cela dépend surtout des possibilités de programmation de la carte graphique. L'avant-dernière révision de l'iBook ne donne pas accès à l'effet "goutte d'eau" du Dashboard. La dernière révision, si ; mais les deux révisions peuvent accèder aux widgets du dashboard. Espérons donc que Time machine fonctionne sur le même mode...

PS : les effets, je m'en tape.


----------



## Aerochris (17 Août 2006)

Ha ok, je ne savait pas pour l'avant derniere rev de l'ibook et de l'effet goutte d'eau, du moment que mon ibook l'affiche...( d&#233;rniere rev)   

Y'a plus qu'a &#233;sperer pour L&#233;opard... 

Christopher

Edit : Arf d&#233;sol&#233; je viens de voir que tu as l'avant d&#233;rniere rev, &#233;spere 2 fois + que moi alors !!!


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

La derni&#232;re version de l'Ibook ne l'affiche pas la goutte d'eau


----------



## Aerochris (18 Août 2006)

On parle bien de la "goutte d'eau" quand on ajoute  un widget qur le dash non? l'effet "marre" autour du widget non?  apparement non...


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Août 2006)

Oui , on parle de cela


----------



## Aerochris (18 Août 2006)

D'accord, don mon Ibook dérniére rev le fait donc bien


----------

